# newbie: plow on ram 1500 quad LB 5.9



## Rich Forssberg (Dec 1, 2003)

Different stories about putting a plow on a Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab long bed 5.9. Seems Sno-way is the only one that carries a plow for it. Some dealers say "just jack up the torsion bars and you can go up to 8.5 Boss. I just can't seem to get a straight answer. Also if I put a plow on..........Is this size truck OK for driveways.........Do I need ballast................What are timbrens?
Do I need these? ............What about snow tires? Any help would be great for this newbie.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

put a meyer or a fisher or western 7.5 on you can lots of things stay away from snoway its junk in my eyes dodge trucks are powerful and you can use a good set of timbernspurplebou


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

add 500 or 1000 pounds of wieght also


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Must be an 02 that you want to put it on. If you have any warranty, it will be shot if you put a plow on. The truck seems a little long for the tight res driveways, but you could make it work. My dad has the exact same truck. I am still undecided about the dodge front suspention/drivetrain. They have yet to be proven, or unproven for that matter. If your warranty is up, I would put a snow way on it. There were people on here that ran them with tons of success, and the down pressure will really help you for backdragging your res. driveways. It think that with an 8 foot plow, your tranny would be eaten for breakfast. Bottom line, I would say go for sno-way, they DO have a good rep on here(I don't know from personal exprerience), they are easier on the truck, and the down pressure will be really nice!


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Timbrens are an aeon rubber progressive spring. They look like an extended bump stop. You will probably have to give the torsion bars a couple turns and add a set of timbrens no matter which way you go. DO NOT crank your torsion bars too much (like 2") you will eat frontend parts up really fast.


----------



## ilhmt (Aug 15, 2003)

Here is a link to the Timbrens homepage.

www.timbren.com


----------



## Rich Forssberg (Dec 1, 2003)

*confused*

Thanks for all the help so far.Have to make up my mind real quick.
Would'nt you know it that I forgot to post the year of the truck.....2001.....As I said before I'm getting so many different answers to what or what I can't put on this truck......There is no warranty left on it ,but it is my work truck and I don't want to beat it to the ground. Any more input would be great. No snow in the forecast for Chicago area for the next several days.


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

you could run an 8' boss Super Duty on that but i wouldnt go much larger of a plowi'd put about 600 or 700 lbs of ballast and i would upgrade the front springs... the timbrens will help too. ive also heard some good things about snowways from some members that run them. personal preferance would say stay away from myers but thats kinda a to each there own,the main thing when you select a plow should not nessicaraly be what brand but which one you can get parts and good service from. also i would look for a dealer in the area that is open during storms its always good to be able to get parts when there is a breakdown in the middle of a storm... asfar as boss plows go i can say i am quite happy with mine and havent had any problems with it.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you have a 2001 you shouldn't have any torsion bars to crank they switched to that in 2002, so you should have a solid axle up front so a new set of springs would be the way to go.


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

The ram 1500 2001 is solid axle and I run A Blizzard 760 ld 550 pounds and plow commercial and residentials with 400 pounds of ballast in the back of a 2001 ram 1500 reg cab 6' box with snow prep package. This truck does a great job. I had a 750 pound pathfinder on it before and the plow was to heavy for the 1500 kept bottoming out . The owners manual recommends no more than 595 pound plow with snow prep package AHD.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

go with a 7.5 sno-way snow plow. my friend has a 1999 dodge ram 1500 with a 7.5 sno-way snowplow on it and it works great. his truck plows just fine


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

The Blizzard is another good option, as the mounting is VERY EASY. When you said torsion bars, I assumed that you had an 02 or newer Anyway, like has been stated, your truck has the Dana 44 front axle, and will be plenty strong to carry the weight of the plow. All you need to do is get some stiffer springs (not hard to swap in), and or some timbrens. There are some springs on ebay all the time out of 3/4 ton trucks, that you could get for cheap. Anyway, follow Seth's advice on the nearest or best dealer. Dealer support will be a nice thing to have at 3 in the morning 
Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## J&M Lawncare (Nov 21, 2003)

*plow choice*

I'm new too. I have a 98 quad cab short bed 1500, and just put the snoway on monday. I like it so far, didn't sag too bad, but did add 600# of sand in the bed, that really helped. I did not use timbrens. They say we should have our 1st this Friday, we'll see how it does. payup


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Rich... I myself run a 2001 Dodge 1500. w/ Boss 7.5 superduty & a SnowEX 1050 spreader on the back. I have been plowing for over 15 years and like this setup the best of all the Dodge trucks we have used. All of the Big plow makers have their downfalls, but I have chosen the Boss brand for the true reliability ( so far ). The nice thing about the 2001 Dodge is it does have a "real" live front axle so adding some bigger springs / airbags / air shocks etc. can be done easily. I do not run any extra stuff from any company,,,,,but I do have a secret thing I do up front to help with the sag in the springs.

Check out our website and click on the pictures, there you will see some plowing in action.


----------

